# ماذا تعرف عن البناء بالطوب الأحمر ...؟



## نور الجزائرية (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته ​ 

في ظروف الأزمة الاقتصادية و غلاء المعيشة يلجأ الكثيرون إلى العمل فيما كان عليه آبائهم و أجدادهم... لاحظت مؤخرا عودة أصحاب الأراضي إلى زراعتها بعد أن كانوا قد استغنوا عنها لسنوات و اعتمدوا على ما يطرح في السوق دون اللجوء إلى العناء لاقتناء ما يحتاجونه ...و لكن تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن ....أزمة اقتصادية , غلاء معيشة , و بطالة إجبارية... فها هي الأرض الصديق الوفيّ الوحيد للإنسان الذي لن يتخلى عنه إذا صادقه بإخلاص و خدمه بتفان و دعاء يلجأ به إلى الرحمان ليسخر له فيها ...الرجوع إلى الأصل.. إلى الطبيعة ألم يصبح فضيلة ؟؟ ...الامر سواء في مجال البناء لم يعد في مقدور الكثيرين الاعتماد على الطرق الحديثة في بناء منازلهم لغلاء مادة البناء من اسمنت و حديد و غيرها فأصبحوا يعتمدون على مواد بناء تقليدية سبقهم إليها الأجداد .
من بين هذه الطرق تلكم التي تعتمد على الطوب بشتى أنواعه .
هذه الطرق صمدت لسنوات عدة أمام التغيرات المناخية و أظهرت متانتها و أهمية الاعتماد عليها و من هنا اخترت اليوم موضوعا منقولا عن الطوب الأحمر قد يلجأ كثير من المهندسين إلى إقناع الكثيرين بالاعتماد على البناء بمواد من الطبيعة في ظروف هذه الأزمة .​ 

المقدمة​ 


تاريخ البناء بالطوب الأحمر الفخاري قديم ويمتد إلى 10.000 سنة ماضية ، حيث كانت وحدة البناء من الطوب الأحمر المصنع من الطين تمثل البدايات الأولى لبناء المنازل ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك بوضوح في المباني القديمة .​ 

ولوحدات البناء من الطوب الأحمر المصنعة من الطين عدة مميزات وخواص كونها مصنعة من مادة موجودة في الطبيعة مع سهولة تشكيلها بعدة أشكال ومقاسات إضافة إلى قوتها وتحملها للحرارة مع إمكانية تجانسها في البناء مع المواد الأخرى مثل الأخشاب و الاحجار.​ 

الطوب الاحمر ​ 


نظام البناء بالحوائط الحاملة هو عبارة عن بناء الحوائط بالطوب الأحمر الحامل المخصص لحمل الأوزان حيث تصل مقاومة هذا النوع من الطوب حوالي 150 كغم/سم ²، أي أن الطوبة الواحدة مقاس 20سم×20سم×40سم تستطيع حمل حوالي 120 طن من الأحمال والأوزان ويتم بناء الحوائط من هذا الطوب لغرض تحميل أوزان وأحمال السقف بواسطة الأعصاب الخرسانية الجاهزة والطوب الهوردي الأحمر مباشرة على تلك الحوائط ​
أي أن تعريف الحوائط الحاملة هي تحويل الحوائط الفاصلة في مباني الخرسانة الهيكلية إلى حوائط حاملة وحذف الهيكل الخرساني للمبنى ، وهذا التحويل يؤدي إلى توظيف الحوائط لحمل الأوزان كوظيفة رئيسية إضافة إلى وظيفة الفصل بين المساحات 
واستخدام هذا الأسلوب في البناء سوف يؤدي إلى توفير حوالى 20% من تكاليف الهيكل الخرساني (القواعد المنفصلة ، الرقاب ، الميدات الأرضية ، الأعمدة وكمرات السقف)​


نظام البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الاحمر الفخاري​ 

​الملخص : يمثل الطوب الأحمر أحد أقدم المواد المستخدمة في البناء منذ بداية تاريخ البشرية.

وقد استخدم قبل عشر آلاف سنة في البناء نظراً لسهولة استخدامه وقوة و متانة تحمله إضافة إلى تواجده في البيئة المجاورة للإنسان مما يجعل تكلفة استخدامه وتصنيعه مقبولة منخفضة مقارنة مع مواد البناء الأخرى. ​وتحاول هذه الدراسة إظهار امتيازات وتاريخ استخدام الطوب الأحمر في البناء وأسباب العزوف عنه في بداية القرن العشرين عند ظهور الخرسانة وقضبان حديد التسليح ، وإظهار امتيازات البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري والذي بدأ يظهر من جديد لارتفاع تكاليف البناء بالخرسانة المسلحة وخصوصاً في المباني ذات الدورين ، وسوف نستعرض من خلال هذه الدراسة تجربة مصانع الميمني للطوب الأحمر في البناء بالجدران الحاملة ومدى توفير هذه الطريقة في تكاليف البناء إضافة إلى الجوانب الجمالية والمعمارية.​



​​تطوّرصناعة الطوب الأحمر​ 


مع بداية القرن العشرين ظهرت الحاجة للمباني المرتفعة ذات الأدوار المتكررة ، ومع ضعف تطور تقنيات البناء بالطوب الأحمر كان البديل السريع لمثل تلك المباني هي الخرسانة المسلحة وكان آخر مبنى شاهق من 16 دور يبنى بواسطة الطوب الأحمر هو مبنى ماند نوك (Manadnock ) في شيكاغو بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عام 1891م ، حيث كانت سماكة الجدران في الدور الأرضي حوالي 2م مما أعاق امكانية الإستمرار في بناء مثل تلك المباني بهذه الطريقة لزيادة سماكة الجدران وزيادة العوامل والتكاليف الاقتصادية لتحقيق ذلك.​ 


ومن هنا ظهرت الحاجة للهيكل الخرساني بدلا من الجدران الحاملة والتي استمرت عبر التاريخ بسبب عدم مواكبة تقنيات البناء بالجدران الحاملة لمتطلبات العصر مما ساعد في سرعة تحول تقنيات البناء لاستخدام اسلوب البناء بالهيكل الخرساني .​ 


في عام 1921م ومع ظهور الحاجة المتزايدة للبنايات المرتفعة والمباني بشكل عام ظهرت مشاكل ارتفاع اسعار الخرسانة المسلحة مما حدا بالباحثين إلى إعادة النظر في امكانية دراسة تطوير الطوب الأحمر الفخاري مع استخدام حديد التسليح للوصول إلى تكاليف اقتصادية في اعمال تنفيذ المباني ، وفي عام 1940م توصلت المجموعة الاوربية للمهندسين والمعماريين إلى انتاج طوب أحمر فخاري تصل قوة كسره إلى 8000 رطل / البوصة المربعة (500) كيلو جرام/سم2 بينما كانت اقصى قوة كسر للخرسانة المسلحة في ذلك الوقت لاتتجاوز (2500) رطل/ البوصة المربعة (175) كجم/سم2 ، وبهذا الانجاز زادت وتيرة البحث والاختبارات على مادة الطوب الأحمر الفخاري حيث توصل الكسندر برهمر (Alaxander Brehmer ) من الجيش البريطاني في الهند إلى إمكانية تصميم قطاعات المباني بالطوب الأحمر المسلح بنفس نظريات ومعادلات الخرسانة المسلحة . ​ 


وقد ساعد هذا الاكتشاف الحديث في تحويل مسار تقنيات وأســلوب البناء إلى أسلوب الجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري والاستفادة من المميزات والخواص المتمثلة في مقاومة الحريق وعزل الحرارة والصوت والتكاليف الاقتصادية المنخفضة في أعمال الصيانة.​ 


وقد اضاف استخدام حديد التسليح في مباني الطوب الأحمر قدرتها على مقاومة القوى الجانبية مثل قوة الرياح والهزات الارضية . وقد كان لهذه الدراسات والنتائج تطبيقات عملية مباشرة حيث تم بناء 26 مبنى لمستشفى فيترناس في عام 1952م في انتوش في لوس انجلوس في ولاية كليفورنيا حيث استطاعت تلك المباني مقاومة الزلزال الذي حدث في عام 1971م (San Ferrando earthquake) ولم تتأثر إطلاقا بينما انهارت خمسة مباني مبنية باستخدام الهيكل الخرساني في الحادثة . وقد تسارعت وتيرة استخدام اسلوب البناء بالجدران الحاملة في الولايـات المتحدة الامريكية خلال العقدين 1950-1960م ​ 


وقد ساعد هذا الاتجاه المتزايد للبناء بالطوب الأحمر في ظهور أول مواصفات للمباني بالطوب الأحمر الفخاري في عام 1966م ، كما ان استمرار زيـادة وتيرة البحث والتطوير أداء واستخدام الطوب الأحمر الفخاري في المنشآت أدى إلى دخول مادة الطوب الأحمر الفخاري في جميع مواصفات المباني الصادرة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية .​ 






......يتبع ​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 يوليو 2009)

*تابع .....ماذا تعرف عن البناء بالطوب الاحمر ؟*

الطوب الطيني​ 


يعتبر الطوب الطيني من أسوء المواد لمقاومة الزلازل، و ذلك نظراً لوزنه الكبير و ضعف مقاومته و قلة ترابطه، و من المفضل عدم استخدامه كمادةٍ للبناء و خاصة في المناطق المتوسطة و المرتفعة الشدة الزلزالية، أما في المناطق المنخفضة الشدة الزلزالية فيجب ألا يزيد عدد الطوابق المبنية بالطوب عن طابق أو طابقين.​ 

في حال استخدام الطوب يجب التقيد بجميع اشتراطات التصميم المعماري و خاصةً من حيث التناظر و التكوين، و يجب الانتباه بشكل كبير إلى الفتل المحتمل، كما يتوجب تقوية البناء بعناصر من البيتون المسلح ​ 



أنواع الحجارة الطبيعية المستعملة في البناء ​ 



1- صخور الغرانيت :​ 

بما أنها صخور صلبة جدا و ذات مقاومة جيدة للقوى الحك فإنها تستعمل في عناصر البناء الحاملة و العناصر المعرضة لقوى القص و الحث مثل العتبات و حواف الطرق و التبليط بسبب شكلها و خواصها الجمالية.​ 


2 -حجارة البازلت : ​ 

تستعمل في البناء .​ 



3 -حجارة القضة :​ 

تستعمل في الأساسات المستمرة .​ 


4 -حجارة النسفة :​ 

و هو صخر يستعمل للأساسات و جدران الواجهة​ 


5 -حجارة الحث : ​ 

يصنع منه الحصى المستعمل في الخرسانة و تعبيد الطرق كما يستعمل في بناء الافران ​ 


6- الصخور الصلصالية:​ 

تستعمل أساسا في صناعة الروابط المعدنية مثل الإسمنت أو الجير المائع​ 




أسلوب البناء بالجدران الحاملة من الطوب الأحمر الفخاري​ 


لاشك ان الاسلوب التقليدي في البناء المعتمد اساسا علي الخرسانة و حديد التسليح اثبت من السابق انه اسلوب بناء مكلف ويستغرق وقتا طويلا في الانجاز والتنفيذ , وظهرت مؤخرا الزيادة في التكلفة جلية وواضحة بعد ارتفاع اسعار حديد التسليح بالمملكة العربية السعودية منذ عام تقريبا الي اكثر من الضعف مع ارتفاع اسعار الاسمنت والخرسانة المسلحة خلال هذه الايام ​ 

و بدراسة تطبيق اسلوب الهندسة القيمية واسلوب الوظائف لعناصر البناء فقد تم التفكير الي جعل الجدران الفاصلة تقوم بوظيفة حمل الاوزان والاحمال وان لايقتصر دورها علي فصل المساحات فقط وخصوصا وان سماكة الجدران المستخدمة والدارج استخدامها في سوق البناء بشكل شامل هو 20 سم .
وبهذا ظهرت الجدران الحاملة علي قطاع البناء بعد ان اندثر هذا الاسلوب القديم .....حيث تم تطوير هذا الأسلوب وتحديثه ليتوافق مع اساليب البناء الحديثة والمتطورة مع استخدام الطوب الأحمر الفخاري الحامل المقاوم للاحمال حتي 200 كجم /سم² مع استخدام الاعصاب الخرسانية مسبقة الصب والإجهاد ومليء الفراغات بين الأعصاب الخرسانة بالطوب الهوردي الأحمر بدون استخدام أي شدات خشبية داعمة للسقف اثناء التجهيز وخلال الصب .​


وباستخدام هذا النظام يتوفر الاتي :​




1- نسبة لاباس بها من الخرسانة المسلحة تصل الي حوالي 30 %​
2- نسبة توفير في حديد التسليح للاعمدة والميدات الارضية وكمرات الاسقف تصل الي 50%
3- توفير الشدات الخشبية وملحقاتها من القمط والمسامير والمرابيع الخشبية والدعائم الحديدية .
4- توفير اجور حداد المسلح والنجار لعمل نجارة الاسقف وكمرات الاسقف والكمرات الارضية والاعمدة​​




مواصفات حجر البناء​




و لابد أن تتوفر عدة صفات حتى يصبح الحجر مناسبا لاستخدامه لإغراض البناء ومن أهمها وقد تم اجراء دراسات مستفيضة من قبل مركز بحوث البناء في الجمعية العلمية الملكية و تم تحديد المواصفات القياسية لحجر البناء من قبل دائرة المواصفات و المقاييس و وزارة الأشغال العامة حيث تم تصنيف الحجر الى 3 فئات حيب الخصائص الهندسية وهي الأصناف أ,ب,ج. ​ 


وقد تناولت المواصفات الخصائص التالية :​ 


امتصاص الحجر للماء : ​ 


الحجر الأفضل هو الحجر الأقل امتصاصا للماء , وتزداد نسبة الامتصاص بسبب زيادة المسامية للحجر أو زيادة نسبة المعادن الطينية في الحجر . سيغير لون الحجر بعد تركيبه و تعرضه للماء او امتصاص ماء الخرسانة الإسمنتية عند إتمام عملية الصب ولا بد من التنويه إلى انه لا بد من الموازنة بين رغبة أصحاب المشاريع بالحصول على حجر ذو امتصاصية متدنية و رغبتهم بالحصول على حجر ذو لون موحد ففي الغالب تكون الحجارة الأقل امتصاصا للماء اقل توحيدا في اللون وقد تراوحت نسبة الامتصاص لعينات مختلفة من الحجر ما بين 0.5% و 12% وان زيادة نسبة الامتصاص. يجب ان لا يتجاوز الامتصاص 3%, 4.3% , 7.5% .​ 





الوزن النوعي:​ 


هنالك عوامل وثيقة بين الوزن النوعي للحجر و نسبة الامتصاص وفي معظم الحالات يتناسب الامتصاص عكسيا مع الوزن النوعي وهذا يعني أن التفاوت الذي نلاحظه في الامتصاص .​ 


مقاومة الكسر:​ 


حددت المواصفة الأمريكية ASTMC 97 مقاومة الكسر للأصناف أ , ب , ج ( 55 , 47 , 28 على التوالي ) وقد تراوحت قيمة مقاومة الكسر في أنواع مختلفة من الحجر الاردني بين 11-123 . ​ 


قوة القص:​ 


في بعض الأحيان تتطلب المواصفات ان تقاوم الحجارة قوة القص و خاصة عندما يستعمل في مناطق تتعرض للقص و يستعمل تعبير معامل التمزق للدلالة علة مقاومة الحجر للقص و يتراوح معامل التمزق حسب المواصفة ASTMC 97 للأصناف أ , ب , ج ( 6.9 ,5.2 , 3.4 على التوالي)​ 


مقاومة التآكل:​ 


هذه الخاصية تعكس مدى مقاومة الحجر للعوامل الجوية و عوامل الحت والبري و الاهتراء و قد حددت ASTMC97 الحد الأعلى للتآكل مقداره 1%.​
صلابة الحجر , فالحجر الصلب أفضل . ومما يزيد في صلابة الحجر الجيري نقاوه من المعادن الطينية و تبلوره , وعملية التبلور هذه تزيد تماسك مكونات الحجر.​




اللون ( لون الحجر )​ 


الأبيض من الشروط الرئيسية لدى أصحاب المشاريع الإنشائية و اللون الأبيض يعكس صفات هندسية أكثر جودة بالنسبة للحجر الجيري خاصة , وعلى الرغم من ذلك يفضلالبعض استخدام ألوان أخرى كاللون الأحمر أو الأصفر.​ 


اللون الموحد:​



على الرغم أن الحجر مادة طبيعية يصعب التحكم في خصائصها الفيزيائية إلا أن تعدد ألوان الحجر في الواجهات المعمارية يفقدها جمالها وبالتالي فالمقلع الجيد هو الذي يعطي حجارة موحدة اللون بنسبه عالية نسبيا.​ 


عدم وجود الشقوق و الفواصل:​ 


و الجيوب الفارغة أو المملوءة بمعدن الكالسيت CaCO3.​ 






......يتبع ​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (25 يوليو 2009)

*تابع .....ماذا تعرف عن البناء بالطوب الاحمر ؟*



الطوب الأحمر ​· 
أولا : الطوب الأسمنتي الخرساني:​
وهو النوع الأكثر استخداما في غزة ويصنع من الاسمنت والرمل والحصمة السمسمية ويثقل وزنه نوعا ما إذا استخدم فيه الركام العادي ويخف وزنه إلى النصف إذا استخدم الركام الخفيف الذي ينتج (حجر الخفاف)

ويوجد منه ثلاثة أنواع:​
 1- الطوب المصمت البلدي( Solid Block )​وهو طوب لا يحتوى على فراغات داخلية سوى فتحتان دائريتان بقطر 10cm لكل منهما , وكان يستخدم قديما في بناء الجدران الحاملة حيث لا تقل مقاومته للكسر عن 70 kg/cm³, ولكن قل استخدامه حتى أصبح نادرا للأسباب التالية :
ثقل وزنه​تكلفته العالية 
عزله للرطوبة ( حجز الرطوبة الداخلية لفترة طويلة ) صعوبة تنفيذ التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية عبره .
والمقاسات التي وجدت منه: 40 × 20 × 20 سم و 40 × 20 × 15 سم

2- الطوب المفرغ hollow block 
وهو الطوب الذي يحتوى على فراغات أو ثقوب مشكلة صناعيا 

وينقسم إلى نوعين :

أ- الطوب المفرغ الخفيف:​
يكون وزنه خفيف جدا بالنسبة لدمكه وخلطه, ويعزو هذا لنوع الركام المستخدم إذ يحتوى على نسبة فراغات عالية , ويستخدم هذا النوع من الطوب في حالات خاصة نظرا لارتفاع ثمنه, ومن حالات استخدامه:
•رسوب بعض المواد المكونة للمنشأ في احد الفحوصات.
•إضافة أحمال دون أخذها بعين الاعتبار في التصميم.
•وجود مسافات عالية في السقف.​
ب- الطوب المفرغ العادي ​
وينقسم الطوب المفرغ العادي إلى عدة أنواع حسب أبعاده والموضحة في الجدول التالي
40 40 40 40 40 40 L
20 20 20 20 20 20 W
4 7 12 10 15 20 T
ويسمى الطوب حسب البعد T والتالي أسعاره واستخداماته:
طوب 20 يستخدم لبناء الجدار الخارجي أو لنواحي معمارية  
طوب 15 يستخدم لبناء الجدران الخارجية والداخلية ​طوب 12 يستخدم في التقطيع الداخلي​طوب 10 يستخدم في التقطيع الداخلي 
طوب 4 ويستخدم في حالة الشبابيك المنزلقة ​​ج - طوب السقف (الريبس)​
وهو احد أنواع الطوب المفرغ العادي وتصنع إبعاده وفقا لاستخداماته حيث يستخدم :
الطوب الذي إبعاده 24X25X40 في حالةالمنشات التي تكون المسافة بين أعمدتها كبيرة نسبيا وبالتالي سماكة أسقفها تزداد مثل المساجد والصالات.
الطوب الذي أبعاده 20X25X40 في حالة الأسقف ذو السماكة 30 cm .
الطوب الذي أبعاده 14X25X40 و17X25X40 في حالة الأسقف ذو السماكة 25 وهو الشائع في المنشات السكنية البسيطة .

 3- طوب الحولسترا Grill Block​وهو طوب مفرغ ذات أشكال هندسية متنوعة ويستعمل لأعمال الديكور.

فحص فيزيائي ويكمن في:​
الخلو من الطين والفحم توحد اللون تجانس الملمس ويفضل أن يكون خشن كي يسهل الالتصاق بطبقةالقصارة , أما في حالة الحجر الذي لن ياتى فوقه طبقة قصارة يفضل أن يكون الملمس الخارجي ناعم .
انتظام الأبعاد كما هو مطلوب في المواصفة والتأكد من توازى أوجهه المستوية , والتأكد من تعامد الأوجه الداخلية له مع جوانب الضغط .
الخلو من الشقوق والكسور وعيوب الشكل أو اى عيوب تؤثر على قوة الطوب .
قوة التحمل(مقاومة الكسر ) ويجب ألا تقل قو ة التحمل عن 35 Kg/cm² .

فحص مخبرى ويكمن في :
الوزن الفراغي (فحص الامتصاص) بحيث يجب أن لايزيد وزن الطوبة عن الوزن الافتراضي .

ثانيا : طوب الخفاف ​
هو طوب خفيف الوزن مقارنة مع باقي الانوع كما انه عازل جيد للصوت والحرارة وذلك بكفاءة تعادل 6 أضعاف كفاءة الحجر الخرساني , ويحتاج سطحه لمعالجة خاصة عند إضافة طبقة القصارة ,ويستخدم في الجدران والأسقف لتخفيف الوزن على الأعمدة والقواعد حيث يبلغ وزنه 400-500 كيلوغرام على المتر المكعب , إضافة إلى ذلك فهو يتحمل درجات حرارة تصل إلى 1200 ºC لمدة 3 ساعات, وجدير بالذكر انه غالى الثمن .

ثالثا : الطوب الحراري (السيليكات)​​وهو طوب مستورد في الغالب ( ايطالي ) يصنع من رمل السيليكا ذو لون ابيض بأبعاد 40×20×7 سم من نفس المواد المستخدمة في الطوب المفرغ العادي ولكنه مصمت ويستخدم في بناء الأقواس والديكورات كما يستخدم المصنوع من رمل السيليكا في بنا الأفران حيث يتحمل درجات حرارة عالية ,ويتم استيراده بالكوب حيث يحتوى الكوب على 96 بلوك. 

رابعا: الطوب الزجاجي:​
وهو طوب مصنوع من الزجاج ومنه أشكال مختلفة منها الشفاف ومنها المزخرف وأبعاد مختلفة يشتهر منها 8x19x19 cm و 7x20x20 cm و يستخدم في بناءه مونة من الاسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ويستخدم أيضا في بناءه أسياخ حديد بقطر 6 mm مضاد للصدأ ​أهم مميزاته :
•يعطى منظرا رائع الجمال .
•يعطى إضاءة جميلة عن طريق نفاذ الضوء منه .
ومن عيوبه :
•ثقيل الوزن .
•صعب البناء حيث تأسس له شبكة حديد داخل الجدار .

خامسا: الطوب الرملي الجيري​​المواد المكونة له :
•الجير ( بحيث يكون الجير الحي أو المطفئ المستعمل مطابقا للمواصفات أمريكية ) 
•الرمل ( بحيث يكون الرمل المستعمل من نوع سيسلى جيد التدرج خالي من الملاح والشوائب العضوية )
•الماء (الماء الصالح الشرب صالح للبناء) ​و يصنع بخلط الجير المطفأ والرمل بحيث يتراوح وزن الجير مابين 5% إلى9% من وزن الرمل على أن يضاف خضاب التلوين إلى الخليط للحصول على اللون المطلوب , ومن ثم يشكل الخليط في قوالب خاصة ويعالج بعد ذلك معالجة بخارية تحت ضغط 10KN/mm² و لمدة تتراوح مابين 6 إلى 8 ساعات .​وتوجد منه عدة أصناف :
•الصنف الأول (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 250Kg/cm² )
•الصنف الثاني (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 150Kg/cm² )
•الصنف الثالث (لا تقل مقاومته الضغط له عن 75Kg/cm² )

سادسا: الطوب الطيني (المشوي)​
يصنع بتشكيل خليط من الطين أو الطفل والماء ومن ثم تجفيفه وحرقه في أفران خاصة ويتم تشكيل الطوب إما بالبثق كشريط مستمر يتم تقطيعه إلى الحجم المطلوب بواسطة أسلاك متحركة أو بالضغط في قوالب خاصة , ولا تقل مقاومة الكسر للطوبة الواحدة عن 120Kg/cm² . ​أمور يجب تحققها في الطوب المستخدم للبناء :​​•الخلو من الفحم والطين​• توحد اللون
•انتظام الأبعاد
•يجب التأكد من كونه غير ماص للماء 
•يجب أن يخلو من التسويس أن يكون الطوب جاف



ربنا تقبل منا انك أنت السميع العليم ،​ وتب علينا انك أنت التواب الرحيم ، ​ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب ،​ ربنا افرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين ،​ ربنا لتؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطانا .​و صلي اللهم و سلّم على سيدنا محمد النبي المصطفى و على آله و اصحابه أجمعين ​



​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور نور
...........................


----------



## هادي المهندس (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

الاخت انور المحترمه اولا انا معك جدا جدا بكلامك هذا .....


> لاحظت مؤخرا عودة أصحاب الأراضي إلى زراعتها بعد أن كانوا قد استغنوا عنها لسنوات و اعتمدوا على ما يطرح في السوق دون اللجوء إلى العناء لاقتناء ما يحتاجونه ...





> فها هي الأرض الصديق الوفيّ الوحيد للإنسان الذي لن يتخلى عنه إذا صادقه بإخلاص و خدمه بتفان و دعاء يلجأ به إلى الرحمان ليسخر له فيها ...الرجوع إلى الأصل.. إلى الطبيعة ألم يصبح فضيلة ؟؟




نعم هذا حال البشر الذي سوف يصبح هكذا فالعوده الى الاصل هو الحل السليم ........

موضوع جميل من عضو ذو تقدير واحترام ........


مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## نور الجزائرية (26 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

شكرا لكما اخي إبراهيم أسامة و أخي هادي المهندس على مروركما القيم و جازاكم الله خيرا 

نلتقي ان شاء الله في مواضيع اكثر اهمية.


----------



## Ayman (26 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا استاذة نور
شكرا على المواضيع المهمة*


----------



## هديل السعودي (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو حازم (27 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك بنياتكم وعلمكم وعملكم


----------



## عبدو1959 (27 يوليو 2009)

_بورك فيك كما بورك في الزيت اكلا ودهنا وضياء في البيت.اللهم زدها نورا على نور يا رب._


----------



## نور الجزائرية (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 

بارك الله فيكم اخوتي جميعا على مروركم و على تقييمكم و تشجيعكم المعنوي للموضوع فبمشاركتنا بهذا الملتقى نرتقي 

به الى اعلى درجات العلم و المعرفة و نعكس توادنا و تحابنا في الله و اتحادنا تحت راية الاسلام مهما فرقت بيننا 

الحدود و الحكومات.


----------



## م/محمد يحيى حطروم (14 أغسطس 2009)

ألف ألف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الل فيكِ يا دكتور نورة وأكثر الله من أمثالك
البناء بالطوب ممتاز وموفر وبيكون المنزل مريح نفسياً أكثر
لكن المشكلة هي أن البناء بالطوب يستلزم عرض حائطي كبير أقل شيء 25 سم كما اعلم
مما يقلل من مساحة الفضاءات 

بالنسبة لمصر الطوب المستخدم هنا هو الطوب الطفلي الأحمر المفرغ
وهناك طوب وردي مصمت لا يتم تشطيبه يستعمل في المدارس والمنشآت الحكومية 
لكن لا أعلم هل ممكن استخدامة للبناء بسمك 12 سم فقط أم لا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (20 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيكي العافية يا بش مهندسة .. لقد استفدت من موضوعك المفيد 

بارك الله فيكي


----------



## wail alshaikh (11 يناير 2010)

شكراا جزيلا
انا محتاج لطريقة التصنيع ونوع الافران المستخدمة افيديني


----------



## وادي حلي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كتب الله لكي الأجر ونفع بعلمك ... تمنياتي لكي بالتوفيق والنجاح في حياتك العلمية والعملية


----------



## نجم الدين احمد (20 يناير 2011)

الي الأخت نور :ألف ألف شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (24 أكتوبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## adhmdemo (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ومعلومات مفيده جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## fares-25 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## ابورنيم (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abuammar17 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك خير يانور الجزائرية
وفي البداية ذكرت/
أي أن الطوبة الواحدة مقاس 20سم×20سم×40سم تستطيع حمل حوالي 120 طن من الأحمال والأوزان 

بمعنى طوبه واحدة تستطيع حمل 4 شاحنات سعة 30 طن *الرجاء التوضيح*


----------

